# Pregnant Platy



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure that my platy is pregnant but I can't tell how far along she is. I want to make sure i can get her in the breader before she gives birth so the other fish don't eat all the babies.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Kie101291 said:


> I'm sure that my platy is pregnant but I can't tell how far along she is. I want to make sure i can get her in the breader before she gives birth so the other fish don't eat all the babies.


Yes pregnant. She is really big too. Don't think she has long left. She will go into a box shape just before she gives birth...and go off her food and isolate herself


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

How many plants do you have? Usually, letting her birth in the open will reduce stress.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

it's a 10 gal tank with 1 live plant and 3 plastic ones, i have 8 other fish in there though.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Kie101291 said:


> it's a 10 gal tank with 1 live plant and 3 plastic ones, i have 8 other fish in there though.


Put a couple of bushy plants in, inacase your platy has her babies during the night. You are unable to do anything about helping to save the babies otherwise, as the other fish will definately eat them.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

so her belly dropped lower and she stopped eating. how much longer should it be until she has her babies?


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

this is her now.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Kie101291 said:


> this is her now.


At a guess. A couple of days. It is usually the last day or two they go into a square shape belly.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its happening! She just had her first baby!


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

she had 57 babies!!!!!


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

how long should i wait before i put them in the tank with the rest of them?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

How in the world did you count all of them, lol? 

Wait until they're big enough not to be eaten by the largest fish in the tank, basically. Depending on food and water quality (and the size of the other fish in the tank), could be two weeks to a few months.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

I sat there for 2 hours while she was having them and counted xD i think i counted wrong though because when i went to double check i counted over 60


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

She may have had some more later too, congradulations!
Yes when they are too large to be eaten, when you do add them they will be chased at first by the other fish but should stop soon, I would add a few together. 
If the adult Platys are the only tank mates you wont have to wait too long for to add them, maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

so they've just about doubled in size and some are starting to turn bight orange whie others are staying white and some are turning grayish. about 10 have died they day after they were born but the others are healthy and doing well. i'm trying to find owners for them. my uncle wants some and my boy friend asked for some as a birthday presant but that leaves around 15-20 left over. i can't have that many in my 10 gal tank...


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Kie101291 said:


> so they've just about doubled in size and some are starting to turn bight orange whie others are staying white and some are turning grayish. about 10 have died they day after they were born but the others are healthy and doing well. i'm trying to find owners for them. my uncle wants some and my boy friend asked for some as a birthday presant but that leaves around 15-20 left over. i can't have that many in my 10 gal tank...


Congrats on the babies. If you have extra/too many babies you should try to ask your local fish store owner if he'd take em off your hands. Id he/she could, would be a great and easy way to get them off your hands. If for legal reasons he/she cannot, post an add on CL. Hope that helps. Again, congrats on the babies. :hbd:


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks. i'll try, but all of the local pet stores are petsmarts and petcos. the only local fish store closed down 4 years ago when the economy turned bad. now i have to drive 30 mins to get fish food. but i'll see if i can give some away to other friends or family before i give them to a pet store.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Kie101291 said:


> thanks. i'll try, but all of the local pet stores are petsmarts and petcos. the only local fish store closed down 4 years ago when the economy turned bad. now i have to drive 30 mins to get fish food. but i'll see if i can give some away to other friends or family before i give them to a pet store.


Ah, I see. Well, I do hope you can find them all good, happy homes.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm having a problem with the fry now. i put them in their own 10 gal tank, bare bottom, nothing in it but a heater and a sponge filter about a week ago, but now i've had 3 fry die in the past 2 days. there didn't seem to be anything wrong with the fry but i did notice that one of the living fry's tail fin wasn't stretched out like all of the other's. should i treat the tank for something or is it normal that a few fry die?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes you do get a deformed one. Was the tank cycled? That could be the cause of the deaths.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fishy Freak said:


> Sometimes you do get a deformed one. Was the tank cycled? That could be the cause of the deaths.



yeah. i cycled it for a day before i put them in and another one died last night. i noticed that it's tail fin and dorsil fin were gone. could it be fin rot?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Possibly, hows the temp in the tank?


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

i keep it between 78-80 during the day the house gets a little warmer so it gets a little hotter in there but it should stay around there.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Large water changes daily, have you tested the water and what for?


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

i havent tested the water yet but i'm going to do just a basic strip test to see if the ammonia levels or chlorine levels are up. and i just did a 50% water change.


----------

